# 2010 Ausable River Fun



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

August 2010 23 1/4" Brown. Caught on a black and silver rooster tail after dark. 










July Rainbow I caught with my wife bringing me down in the canoe. She is a great guide and captain. Although I caught a lot of crap from others on the river that night










September Brookie 









Fishing trip in September with my son. He's been fishing for a while but on this trip it was his first time casting, reeling in, and releasing his own fish. Special memories for me. He was pretty excited to not need any help. 









Looking at these photos I'm missing our summer months already. Can't wait for spring time


----------



## BlueDun (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing!

You are a lucky man with a family that shares your hobbies!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

BlueDun said:


> Nice photos, thanks for sharing!
> 
> You are a lucky man with a family that shares your hobbies!


It's kind of funny but my wife grew up on the Ausable. Her parents were school teachers so they would spend a ton of time on the river during the spring and summer months at their cabin. I really hated fishing until I married into a "fishing family". I have grown to love the peacefulness of the river and what it has to offer for fishing. I'm still a rookie but try learning all I can. Can't wait to get back up there in the spring!!


----------

